# covering windows



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

Whats the best product or method for covering windows prior to spraying? I found a product in a catalog thats a plastic film with an adhesive backing has any one ever tried this?


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

I use 2 mil plastic... cut the width, open top part of window, insert part of plastic through, close top part of window on plastic, do the same for bottom, tape off each side (around edges) with blue tape.

Make sure your paint is thoroughly dry before removing. The paint on plastic gets flaky when dry and will fall onto your sill.

I am not familar with the plastic film you discribed but it doesnt seem effective (or a faster solution) for this application. I hope its not that "Spray On" Crap.

I think plastic and tape (with a good organized system) is as fast as you MAY get. Some use the brown paper but you lose a lot of day light by that method.


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

Its not the spray on type but comes in rolls 12,24,36 by 200 ft rolls has a self adhesive backing that allows it to be peeled of after use, I figured just cut to fit,spray and be done with it. I havent tried it yet but considering it, its $50.00 for a 36"by 200 ft roll. If it required no taping then it might be worth trying.


----------



## JMGP (Mar 29, 2005)

ohhh.. I see...

I forgot to mention that I hand paint the sash... by the time you are done masking and messing around you will have it painted by hand...


----------



## painterofeveryt (Apr 8, 2005)

*3m saves the day ...again!*

there is a product called dual-tac ...sticky on the opposite side (orange tape)you buy the dual tac gun,use your own masking tape ( blue or normal )it works so well its worth every penny !!!!!


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

paintslinger....

I have used a product that comes in sheets the same size of printer paper. It has a sticky back and all you do is cut to size, peel, and apply-this is only good for window panes, not full windows. 

For full windows, I simply get out the box of plastic and tape it off, I've been doing it so long- I'm definitely faster than if it were being painted by hand....I use low to medium tack blue tape

It's that simple-tried and true- ...I cant stand the plastic with the tape on it though or taping guns....just throw out the technology and gadgets and go straight 'old school', works every time :gun_bandana:


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

*dual-tac*

did a google search on dual tac and came up with nothing, the house i am painting has alumn storm windows with alumn facia so i want to paint the facia but not the alumn around the storm windows,figured a plastic self adhesive sheeting product might do the trick, I allso paint by hand and am pretty quick but the house is older with 15 windows and thought since i am spraying it.


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

sorry didnt see the 3m gotcha


----------



## AFI (Sep 21, 2006)

paint slinger said:


> Its not the spray on type but comes in rolls 12,24,36 by 200 ft rolls has a self adhesive backing that allows it to be peeled of after use, I figured just cut to fit,spray and be done with it. I havent tried it yet but considering it, its $50.00 for a 36"by 200 ft roll. If it required no taping then it might be worth trying.


 
Sorry but you need to tape around any way. Tray it. 

I use 3M system the plastic film with blue tape. Easy and fast when you learn the tricks. I'll recommend you to buy the 3M kit that come with a cd that teach you who to us it.

Art


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

Just found the product I believe you are refering to 3M™ Hand Masker™ Pre-Folded Masking Film MF36, 36 in x 90 ft, but in your experience still needs taped off?


----------



## AFI (Sep 21, 2006)

paint slinger said:


> Just found the product I believe you are refering to 3M™ Hand Masker™ Pre-Folded Masking Film MF36, 36 in x 90 ft, but in your experience still needs taped off?


Yes it is. but with the film you are reffering you need to tape around around anyway


----------



## paint slinger (Sep 21, 2006)

gotcha is it worth the price say compared to craft paper or plastic sheeting in your opinion? since it still needs taped down.


----------



## ForVictory (Sep 30, 2006)

We use the 3M Plastic film for just about every house we do, interior and exterior. It is such a time saver. Once you know how to use it (and it doesn't take long to learn) you can move VERY fast. The roll simply attaches to your hand masker like the paper rolls do. Run a piece across the top of the window, unfold it and simply tape the sides and the bottom. They are sold in different sizes (the length at which it unfolds) and we prefer the 72" as that seems to fit the majority of the windows going up around here. There is usually about 5-10 inches hanging below the window which we just tuck under and tape off. Definately a piece of equipment that's a must have for our jobs.



paint slinger said:


> gotcha is it worth the price say compared to craft paper or plastic sheeting in your opinion? since it still needs taped down.


----------

